# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Places2, dataset is designed following principles of human visual cognition, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - places2.csail.mit.edu

Team:

Bolei Zhou

Aditya Khosla

Agata Lapedriza

Antonio Torralba

Aude Oliva

----------

